
1Blocker – the most advanced iOS 9 content blocker - rinatkhanov
http://1blocker.com/
======
webwanderings
There is something odd about the "business" of "selling" Adblockers.

~~~
Gys
On the contrary: there is something odd on 'everything is for free'. Because
there must be money involved at some point.

~~~
webwanderings
There are a lot of things in life which are free. Just look around. Not
everyone's into making money, when they make something. I will give you an
example because I was just contemplating on this the other day (I have no
involvement in this). Take a look at this communication platform (1). Read up
its FAQs, its TOS, its history of existence, etc. Now tell me, how and why is
this free? Then reflect on your own comment about money being involved in
"everything".

(1) [https://www.threadthat.com](https://www.threadthat.com)

The Ads exist because they are selling on top of something else altogether.
When the Adblockers come on board with the same goal, they defeat the purpose.
I am just indicating this apparent cycle, which is fundamentally odd. I am not
making a case for or against Ads or Adblockers.

